# Help figuring out what old owner did



## GscaleNoob (Nov 24, 2014)

So as explained in my post in the beginners section of the forums I got this dash 9 for free from a friend. Unfortunately I can't talk to the original owner because he (warning, graphic)..........off'ed himself.

So I took some pics in hopes you guys could help me. It seems the guy did have a sound card installed because I found part of it still plugged in but broken off. 

Also, if you look in the pic, it looks like he cut the white and black wire that goes from the speaker to the motherboard. I'm assuming that what those two short wires are?
And it seems he spliced the wires from the speaker with the two longer wires and they go through the body down into the fuel tank,. At least it looks like it.

Do you guys think he installed a second speaker for stereo sound? But how do the speakers hook up to the motherboard or even a soundboard? I can't find any wires that could attach the speakers to an audio source. It just seems like the once speaker has wires that go into the fuel tank.


See the two short wires by the spk plug? those are suppose to go to the speaker, right? And you can see the broken piece of sound board.










These wires go to the speaker and run down the body to the fuel tank. Could it be a second speaker? 









The train in question


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. The Aristo locos usually have a speaker in them, and it's wired to a socket near the "main Aristo PNP socket".
2. the broken board you see is actually the "shorting plug" which should be placed into the main socket (the 12 pin end) to enable DC operation. It is removed when you use a plug and play decoder in that socket, like a QSI, or a Revolution.
3. it appears that the owner did not like the oval speaker pointing upwards, but put one in the fuel tank. The stock upwards firing speaker is very good, so you need to inspect and see.. maybe it is damaged.

Greg


----------



## GscaleNoob (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the train apart as pictured in the other thread. No speaker in the fuel tank. He spliced some wires together and hooked them up to connectors that go to the front and rear of the train as seen in the pic. 

I never thought that tge speaker might be damaged though. He must have been pulling a car capable of sound. 

I'm going to test the speaker out with my radio and if it's good I'm going to re solder it to the mother board where the two short wires he left are.


----------



## GscaleNoob (Nov 24, 2014)

The speaker rocks. I can't believe how loud that little thing is. 


So I took out those other wires and left just enough to re solder the wires to the mobo 

Next is a qsi Titan!!


----------

